# [2012] Updated Marriott Lock-Off Info [FAQ Thread]



## dioxide45 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Domestic USA Marriott Resorts with lock-offs:*
BeachPlace Towers • MBP
Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge • MCV
Desert Springs Villas • MDS
Desert Springs Villas II • MPD
Grand Chateau • MGC
Grande Vista • MGV & MGR
Harbour Lake • MHZ
Kauai Beach Club • MKW
Lakeshore Reserve • MHZ
Ko Olina Beach Club • MKO
Manor Club Sequel  at Ford's Colony • MSE
Maui Ocean Club • MMO
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Lapili Villas • MM1
MountainSide • MOU
Ocean Pointe • MPB
Shadow Ridge • MRD
Summit Watch • MSW
Timber Lodge • MML
Willow Ridge Lodge • MHB

*Foreign Marriott Resorts with lock-offs:* 
Aruba Ocean Club • MAO
Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Playa Andaluza • MUZ
Village d’Ile-de-France • MVF

Let me know if there are any that I missed. Feel free to add any additional information about using/trading lockoff units. I will add additional information as I get the change.


----------



## Mamianka (Oct 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> *Domestic USA Marriott Resorts with lock-offs:*
> BeachPlace Towers • MBP
> Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge • MCV
> Desert Springs Villas • MDS
> ...



Here is a chart that DH and I keep, which has the square footages (mainly from the hotel website) of most of these.  Feel free to add the others.  the formatting will be messed up,  but if you copy this and paste it into MS Excel, it will appear as a DB again.  And yes, I know that Aruba is NOT a state, nor is Spain; just so listed for sort purposes.

Location	State	Type	Guest	Master	Total
Desert Springs I	CA	LO	300	1375	1675
Gr. Residence (Tahoe)	NV	LO	600	1000	1600
Desert Springs II	CA	LO	200	1204	1404
M. Valley (Breckenr)	CO	LO	450	900	1350
Aruba Ocean	Aruba	LO	394	941	1335
Aruba Surf	Aruba	LO	394	941	1335
Beach Place	FL	LO	450	875	1325
Grand Vista	FL	LO	412	884	1296
Grand Chateau	NV	LO	435	820	1255
Canyon Villas	AZ	LO	325	875	1250
Shadow Ridge I	CA	LO	425	825	1250
Summit Watch	UT	LO	300	950	1250
Lakeshore Reserve- O	FL	LO	362	788	1186
Timber Lodge (Tahoe)	CA	LO	350	835	1185
Manor Club	VA	LO	384	800	1184
Ocean Pointe	FL	LO	300	875	1175
Marbella	Spain	LO	269	904	1173
Shadow Ridge II	CA	LO	356	751	1107
Harbor Lake - Orlando	FL	LO	225	857	1082

M


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 15, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> *Domestic USA Marriott Resorts with lock-offs:*
> ................
> Let me know if there are any that I missed.


The list looks pretty complete to me.  The only other possible one might be StreamSide at Vail.  You can reserve studios, 1BR and 2BR units at that resort, so they either have lockoffs or they sold dedicated studios.  I do not know for sure.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice job, Dioxide, as usual another very helpful thread!  This thread now replaces the out-dated one that was previously being used as the "Marriotts with lockouts/lockoffs" link in the Marriott Weeks System FAQ for this forum.

As Dioxide suggests in the first post, it will be helpful to include info related to purchasing/selling/reserving/using/etc lock-offs here in this thread.  I hope those of you who are lock-off experts will share your knowledge.  Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've corrected the first post to Manor Club Sequel  since the Manor Club  does not have lock-offs.

Also Village d’Ile-de-France • MVF  outside of Paris:  I don't think that there are any 2 bd lock-offs just the 3 bedroom units have a studio that can lock-off.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 15, 2012)

Useful info, thanks.  Lakeshore Reserve has so many variables and even 2 story units...don't know is any of you could get all the configurations.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> Useful info, thanks.  Lakeshore Reserve has so many variables and even 2 story units...don't know is any of you could get all the configurations.
> 
> Brian



There are three kinds of lock off units at Lakeshore Reserve.


2BR lock off that locks off in to two 1BR master units.
2BR standard lock off that locks off in to a 1BR and a studio
3BR lock off that locks off in to a 2BR and a studio.
None of the two story town homes lock off.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 16, 2012)

*Canyon villas*

I've read that a few of the Canyon villas units are NOT 2 BR lockoffs.  I think that many/most are lockoffs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I've read that a few of the Canyon villas units are NOT 2 BR lockoffs.  I think that many/most are lockoffs.



The same is true for other resorts. Harbour Lake and Grande Vista also have dedicated 2BR units as well as lockoff 2BRs. I believe that Willow Ridge Lodge may be the same.


----------



## applepie (Jan 21, 2019)

Can somebody explain to me how a lockoff works?  If I buy a lock off unit, then I can stay in one half for one week and the other half for another week?  Or rent out one half?


----------



## bazzap (Jan 21, 2019)

applepie said:


> Can somebody explain to me how a lockoff works?  If I buy a lock off unit, then I can stay in one half for one week and the other half for another week?  Or rent out one half?


Yes correct, you have both of those options.
Or you can rent both halves out for the same or different weeks
Or you can exchange them together or separately through Interval.
If enrolled, you can only elect it as a full unit for DC Points though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 21, 2019)

applepie said:


> Can somebody explain to me how a lockoff works?  If I buy a lock off unit, then I can stay in one half for one week and the other half for another week?  Or rent out one half?


Also at many of the resorts with lock units you don't have to purchase a lock off.  This may not apply to all resort though.  All owners at the applicable resorts have equal rights to book a dedicated unit or a lock off unit or parts of a lock off first come first serve. 

At resorts with fixed weeks you would not be able to use the lock off during 2 separate weeks.  

If you are not enrolled and choose not to reserve the whole unit the lock off fee, I believe is $80 to reserve as 2 separate units.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 21, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Also at many of the resorts with lock units you don't have to purchase a lock off.  This may not apply to all resort though.  All owners at the applicable resorts have equal rights to book a dedicated unit or a lock off unit or parts of a lock off first come first serve.
> 
> At resorts with fixed weeks you would not be able to use the lock off during 2 separate weeks.
> 
> If you are not enrolled and choose not to reserve the whole unit the lock off fee, I believe is $80 to reserve as 2 separate units.


At Playa Andaluza you do need to own a lock off in order to book a lock off as an owner.
The lock off fee is included if you are a member of the DC Points programme.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 21, 2019)

bazzap said:


> At Playa Andaluza you do need to own a lock off in order to book a lock off as an owner.
> The lock off fee is included if you are a member of the DC Points programme.



This is true as I have a Sea Front unit at Playa Andaluza that does not lock off. 

Maybe add an asterisk to denote those that may or may not depending on ownership?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> This is true as I have a Sea Front unit at Playa Andaluza that does not lock off.


Are there any Sea Front units that are lockoff capable?


----------



## bazzap (Jan 22, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Are there any Sea Front units that are lockoff capable?


Yes, we own a 3 Bed Sea Front Lockoff capable unit at Playa Andaluza.
I believe that the resort has 14 x 3 Bed and 5 x 2 Bed Sea Front units, but I am not sure how many of each of these are Lockoff capable.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 22, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Yes, we own a 3 Bed Sea Front Lockoff capable unit at Playa Andaluza.
> I believe that the resort has 14 x 3 Bed and 5 x 2 Bed Sea Front units, but I am not sure how many of each of these are Lockoff capable.



Mine is a 2BR and cannot be locked off. Perhaps that is the rule? 2BR cannot, 3BR can, though not all 3BR are lockoff from my understanding


----------



## bazzap (Jan 22, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Mine is a 2BR and cannot be locked off. Perhaps that is the rule? 2BR cannot, 3BR can, though not all 3BR are lockoff from my understanding


I believe you are right that not all 3BR are lock offs, I don’t know if sny of the 2BR are.
If I get a moment, I will dig out and check what it has to say in my Purchase Agreement.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 22, 2019)

To further complicate things, there are some of the Marriott TS where you can split a week.  That is, you get 3 nights in a 2 BR and 4 nights in a 2 BR.  I think that the week is split M, T, W, Th and then Fri, Sa. Su.  I own at DSV1 and DSV2 and both allow you to do this full-unit partial week split.


----------



## Dean (Feb 6, 2019)

bazzap said:


> At Playa Andaluza you do need to own a lock off in order to book a lock off as an owner.
> The lock off fee is included if you are a member of the DC Points programme.


Is this because of a rule unique to there or that the view type owned does not have lockoff's?


----------



## bazzap (Feb 6, 2019)

Dean said:


> Is this because of a rule unique to there or that the view type owned does not have lockoff's?


It does not seem to be a view type issue, as Steve Fatula mentioned that he owns a 2 Bed Sea Front view which does not lock off and we own a 3 Bed Sea Front View which does lock off.
However, having now looked back at our original purchase documentation, there is a unit size difference as all 3 Bed units are lockoffs giving the option of creating a 2 Bed apartment and a studio.
As a result, there are two types of 2 Bed unit, the dedicated unit and the lockoff unit (which still has its own secure entrance, just off a shared hallway area)


----------



## Dean (Feb 6, 2019)

bazzap said:


> It does not seem to be a view type issue, as Steve Fatula mentioned that he owns a 2 Bed Sea Front view which does not lock off and we own a 3 Bed Sea Front View which does lock off.
> However, having now looked back at our original purchase documentation, there is a unit size difference as all 3 Bed units are lockoffs giving the option of creating a 2 Bed apartment and a studio.
> As a result, there are two types of 2 Bed unit, the dedicated unit and the lockoff unit (which still has its own secure entrance, just off a shared hallway area)


First let me say up front that I am not intimately familiar with the nuances or either the Pacific or European options to the same degree as the US and Caribbean.  When I say it might be view type, I mean view type for that villa size.  As I'm understanding what you're saying, they don't have 2 BR Sea View lockoff's so you could not lockoff but they do have 3 BR Sea View lockoff's so one can lock those off.  Are there any examples where one is not allowed to lockoff where we would assume they would be simply because of some rule?  Your post seemed to suggest that might be the case at Playa Andaluza but it sounds like it's view type for the size owned.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 6, 2019)

Dean said:


> First let me say up front that I am not intimately familiar with the nuances or either the Pacific or European options to the same degree as the US and Caribbean.  When I say it might be view type, I mean view type for that villa size.  As I'm understanding what you're saying, they don't have 2 BR Sea View lockoff's so you could not lockoff but they do have 3 BR Sea View lockoff's so one can lock those off.  Are there any examples where one is not allowed to lockoff where we would assume they would be simply because of some rule?  Your post seemed to suggest that might be the case at Playa Andaluza but it sounds like it's view type for the size owned.


To the very best of my knowledge, at Playa Andaluza, the only options are
3 Bed (all lock off) Sea Front or Garden View
2 Bed (none lock off) Sea Front or Garden View


----------



## Dean (Feb 6, 2019)

bazzap said:


> To the very best of my knowledge, at Playa Andaluza, the only options are
> 3 Bed (all lock off) Sea Front or Garden View
> 2 Bed (none lock off) Sea Front or Garden View


Thanks Barry so they don't restrict it, it's just that some types have the option (3BR) and some don't.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2019)

Dean said:


> Thanks Barry so they don't restrict it, it's just that some types have the option (3BR) and some don't.


It would seem that way. In line with past consensus anyway. It doesn't seem like there are any 3BR nonlock off Sea Front of Garden View nor are there any lockoff 2BR Sea Front or Garden view. So no one is being restricted by not being able to lock off when there are unit types in their size and view that are lockoff capable.


----------



## mprieto (Aug 17, 2021)

We have owned a 2BD lockout at Ocean Pointe for 20+ yrs and love the flexibility. We are looking for another Marriott 2BD lockout. Has the the list of Marriott resorts with lockouts been updated since list published in 2012?

Appreciate great info.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2021)

mprieto said:


> We have owned a 2BD lockout at Ocean Pointe for 20+ yrs and love the flexibility. We are looking for another Marriott 2BD lockout. Has the the list of Marriott resorts with lockouts been updated since list published in 2012?
> 
> Appreciate great info.


Not really, but there really haven't been any new builds where you can buy an actual week since Marriott rolled out the DC program in 2010. The new Costa Rica resort is now selling weeks though. Not sure if there are lockouts there, but there won't be resales yet either.


----------

